# Radio Livestream im Forum



## chulaa (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
würde gern einen Link zu einem Radio Livestream einbauen (Player sollte sich dann separat öffnen)

Bin leider völliger Laie. Deshalb noch ein zwei Fragen:

1. Ich möchte den Livestream von http://www.bachata106.com nutzen
(dort escuchanos en vivo - click aqui)
Woher weiss ich dann den html-Code?
2. Wenn dann im Forum dieser Button angeclickt wird, startet dann bei jedem Besucher dessen Player (z.B. Real Player)?

Schon jetzt vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
Chulaa


----------



## Kyoko (16. Oktober 2004)

Du musst doch nur einen Button-Link zur Livestream-Unterseite machen, und wenn dieser angeklickt wird öffnet sich (falls Installiert) der richtige Player.


----------



## chulaa (16. Oktober 2004)

Danke Kyoko,
auf einer normalen Homepage wäre das auch richtig so, allerdings geht es hier ein Forums-Programm. Hier muss ein entsprechender html-Code im Header-template eingetragen werden

Hier die Streaming daten, die ich auf der Seite gefunden habe:
http://
switchboard.real.com/player/email.html?PV=6.0.12&&title=Bachata106&link=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bachata106.com%2FBachata106.ram

Nun muss daraus ein html-code werden, der beim clicken auf den Radio-Button, den jeweiligen Player beim Besucher mit diesem Streaming öffnet 

Bekommt das jemand hin, bin leider überfordert
Gruss
Chula

P.S. html für den mitglieder-button sieht so aus:
<a href="memberslist.php?sid=$session[hash]"><img src="{$style['imagefolder']}/top_members.gif" border="0" alt="{$lang->items['LANG_GLOBAL_MEMBERSLIST']}" title="{$lang->items['LANG_GLOBAL_MEMBERSLIST']}" /></a>


----------



## Kyoko (17. Oktober 2004)

Wie wärs mit <a href="http://switchboard.real.com/player/email.html?PV=6.0.12&&title=Bachata106&link=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bachata106.com%2FBachata106.ram">Linkname</a>

Übrigens kann man RAM-Datein nur mit Realplayer abspielen.


----------



## chulaa (17. Oktober 2004)

Ja Kyoko, Super! Das geht in die gewünschte Richtung.    

Leider springt nach Anklicken des "Radio"-Buttons die Forumsseite um auf die Seite http://
germany.real.com/emailafriend/?link=http%3a%2f%2fwww.bachata106.com%2fBachata106.ram,
selbst wenn mein Real Player schon geöffnet ist. Ich habe die Real Player Version 10.0

Woran könnte das liegen?

Viele Grüsse
Chulaa
_______________________________________________________________
aktuell:
<a href="http://www.bachata106.com/Bachata106.ram">Bachata Radio</a>
damit hauts jetzt hin

Nochmals Danke


----------

